# How 'bout a Tivo branded "WIRED" USB adapter?



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Or is the "wireless" one also capable of doing "wired" connections?

I don't want to have to convert everything to wireless, but I would enjoy getting faster transfer times.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

My 10/100/1000 Network runs rings around USB 2.0

Most devices in the Network are running at 1000.

But, a Tivo Branded Wired USB adapter is a great idea.

I even checked this place out:

http://customusb.com/


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For compatibility reasons, they would have to manufature it in-houes, like they do their G adapter.

As it stands though, it might not be worth it, as all new TiVos now have built in ethernet anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Exactly! The single tuner S2 units that require a a USB wired adapter are being discontinued, and all new TiVos have built in Ethernet, so there is no reason for TiVo to do this.

Dan


----------

